# 4 month old weight vs adult weight accuracy



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

its just funny how Samson weighed 27lbs and change when he was 4 months. and he is about 8.5 months old and he has been hovering around 55lbs and change for the past 3 weeks ....as if weight wise he has reached his natural limit. pretty accurate way to predict mature weight.... I would have never imagined.

he is an inside dog but i have a decent backyard and he eats super healthy and just the right amount.

(pic is just a cell shot i took just now as i was watching him through window/bug screen) he s looking more and more like a working dog without much effort.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Where do you live that you have green lawn in this time of year. Im in cali and my lawn is yellow  im jealous.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know huh so cool! Mel was right on point until he was neutered after 2 and gained some weight. He is back now but I think it's cool as well.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> Where do you live that you have green lawn in this time of year. Im in cali and my lawn is yellow  im jealous.


i am in Los Angeles.... would look better but this dude is a urinating machine. are u socal???


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

cencal brodude


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Samson is a studly boy.  
I love his little brown butt spot.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

THE 4 month rule has always worked well for mine. Nice looking dog.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

My boy was 25 pounds at 4 months, now at a little over 6 months he's 53lbs and growing still. He eats Orijen kibble in correct portions and gets worked daily, I have a feeling at this rate he's going to hit mid 60's or more. I was hoping he would have been around 50-55 full grown, but looks like he's got more of his mom in him.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

rule of thumb i guess means not 100% accurate hahah


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> rule of thumb i guess means not 100% accurate hahah


You got that right


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

I am also curious as Buddy will be 4 months on the 25th of January 2013, he was 21.6lbs when he was 3months.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

It's always worked well for me


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

Buddy at 4 months weighed 31Lbs... a week later (yesterday) he was 34lbs.
I estimate (and hope) his adult weight will be around 55lbs or less. He still has a lot od loose skin but he doesn't look overweight (even the vet said so).:thumbsup:


----------



## femaleracer1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Block was off the chart at 5 months - 63 lbs. Now he is almost 1 1/2yrs old and is 78 lbs.


----------

